# smaller pages?



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Has any one else had small page setup recently on their screens? I I don't mean a "change width" wider screen but much smaller print/pixels/size/whatever? Can't get back to original setting I had.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2018)

Phone or computer? My laptop is OK


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 11, 2018)

Are you on a phone/tablet?


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

PC. Have not make any monitor changes either. Last thing I remember was looking at pixs.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 11, 2018)

You can change the zoom level of a browser page with this shortcut:
• *Zoom in* - Press *Ctrl* (*CMD* on a Mac) + the *plus key* (*+*) on your keyboard.
• *Zoom out* - Press *Ctrl* (*CMD* on a Mac) + the *minus key* (*-*) on your keyboard.

Zoom in makes things larger. The site hasn't had anything change.


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

maybe a 35% reduction.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 11, 2018)

What browser are you using?


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

Bingo! Thanks, Horse,, my eyes can cope now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 11, 2018)

You might have inadvertently zoomed out


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 11, 2018)

All set now. Thanks!


----------

